# Maus für Zocker ?



## blubber (16. Mai 2003)

Hi,

wer kann mir ne gute Maus zum zocken empfehlen. Bevorzugt 3D Shooter.

bye


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (16. Mai 2003)

razer boomslang oder mamba


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2003)

Logitech MX 500 / 700 mit dieser "Anleitung":

How to fix your Logitech MX... 

=)


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (16. Mai 2003)

damit hast du trotzdem nicht die 2000dpi der razer  was sich vorallem beim snipern extrem bemerkbar macht.


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2003)

Nein, "nur" 800. Aber trotzdem meiner Meinung zwei "Vorteile":


 Razor ist von der Form her nicht gut, ich kann damit nicht "arbeiten".. 
 Ich mag keine Kugelmäuse, da ich nur schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe - wenns um Thema "Sauberkeit" - sprich Reinigen etc. geht..

Ist aber halt Ansichtssache


----------



## blubber (17. Mai 2003)

Hi,

danke für die Antworten soweit.

Wo kann man die boomslang oder mamba denn kaufen? Habs in keinem einzigen Onlineshop bisher gesehen....(Auch google bringt mir nix gescheites)
Und wie ist die Homepage der Hersteller?

bye


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (17. Mai 2003)

Teratec vertreibt die jetzt. Findet man inzwischen bei Alternate.de (ja ich weiss Alternate ist kacke aber die haben die Maus halt).

Die Boomslang liegt sehr gut in der Hand und die Handinnenfläche liegt aufgrund der Mausform besser auf als bei vielen Logitech Mäusen.

Hat man allerdings ziemlich kleine Hände, sollte man dann doch lieber die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

dies ist bei mir der fall, mit meinen zarten fingerchen


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

Da die Razor Boomslang bei Alternate atm nicht verfuegbar ist (Preis: 69,- €), hier nochn Link:

Terratec Mystify Razer Boomslang 2500 - 63,- € 

Bild:


----------



## blubber (17. Mai 2003)

alles klar, thank's a lot.


----------



## Vincent (17. Mai 2003)

Oh dieser Thread ist ja wirklich interessant:

Ich habe hier momentan eine Logitech Dual Optical auf Everglide Giganta Optical. Das Mousepad ist mittlerweile durch, ebenso die Glider der Maus. Außerdem finde ich, baut die Dual zu hoch auf.
Was ich brauche, ist eine Maus höchster Präzision, die aber gleichzeitig noch ohne Beschwerden in der Hand liegt.
Die Razor ist da denke ich nichts...
Habt ihr eine Empfehlung?


----------



## blubber (17. Mai 2003)

> Oh dieser Thread ist ja wirklich interessant:


hab ja auch ich gestartet *hüstl 



> Was ich brauche, ist eine Maus höchster Präzision, die aber gleichzeitig noch ohne Beschwerden in der Hand liegt.


und wieso ist da die boomslang nix? also präzise ist die doch allemal oder? und wie sie in der hand liegt...hmm..naja, wie die vorgänger sagten, wenn man net grad kleine hände hat.....

bye

*edit*
achja, und wegen diesen Glider, die weg gehen, man kann z.B. auf ebay ganz günstig solche "speedtabs" oder so ähnlich kaufen, kosten 4 streifen nen paar euro, die klebt man sich dann einfach an stelle der dinger hin. heben ewig, und flutschen auch noch besser als die standard-dinger.


----------



## Vincent (17. Mai 2003)

Ja klar, die Boomslang ist extrem genau ich habe auch eine ganze Zeit mit ihr gearbeitet - flutscht alles klasse. Nur die Ergonomie ist absolut strafbar. 2h Arbeit und du kannst die Hände wegschmeißen.

Ich brauche eine flache Maus, die Dual baut mir zu hoch.


----------



## Marcus Blumenthal (17. Mai 2003)

überhaut nicht bubi aber die meisten verkrampfen da die hände, du musst da total entspannd die hand auf maus legen, ich hab so tage gezogt. everglide nutzt sich extrem schnell ab. Ich würde zu Ratpadz raten !


----------



## Fabian (17. Mai 2003)

Erm.. Und nochmal:

Logitech MX 700! Eine super Maus! 
Liegt selbst nach mehrerne Tagen arbeiten/zocken noch angenehm in der Hand, hatte noch nie Probleme. Benutzt inzwischen Glidetapes + Glidetape Pad, weil die "Nippel" auch schon fast weg waren durch ein Everglide.. 

Also, NUR zum empfehlen das Teil...


----------



## apric (26. Mai 2003)

ich hab nun schon mehr als ein jahr meine
logitech mouse man wheel optical:






das teil ist wohl das ergonomischste stück hardware, dass mir je untergekommen ist.
diese mouse liegt so gut in der hand, daß das arbeiten einfach spaß macht.

mit der genauigkeit hatte ich bisher noch keine probleme (grafikarbeiten, spielen, etc.)

leider wird sie aus mir unerfindlichen gründen nicht mehr hergestellt ;(

ein tip an alle zum thema abgenutzte mousepads:
ich hab das everglide crystal pro:




das teil ist die eierlegende wollmilchsau unter den mousepads: die hartglasoberfläche nutzt sich nicht ab, flutscht sehr gut und ist für 99% der (optischen) mäuse geeignet, der mouse bungee hält das kabel fest und läßt doch spielraum (ideal für lanparties), austauschbares logo unter der glasplatte etc...
der einzige wermutstropfen ist der preis, doch man braucht nie wieder ein anderes pad 

(dies sollte kein werbeposting sein, lediglich meine einstellung widerspiegeln )


----------

